# Fake Silver



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

An interesting video to help you distinguish real coins from fakes.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

In summary, trust no one.

While my dad was a LEO, his division seal read "In God We Trust, All Others We Monitor".


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

UncleJoe, that is REALLY good info. Thank you.

PS.........You didn't give AuntJoe any info regarding real or fake engagement rings, did you?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Only the real thing for her.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

timptonwest said:


> Just show it to the jewelers and they will shine it. You can also do it at home. Just buy silver shiner which comes at very cheap price. like 10 cents for 100 mg. and add shining powder and your bracelet inside it for 30 minutes and brush it with old unused toothbrush.


And how will that help you determine the weight?  :dunno:


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, i went ahead and bought a digital scale. So If I can ever find Sasquatch that stole my silver coin collection I will weigh them out.


----------

